# Ice Cream Problem



## casedata (May 9, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to making butter and cheese from the raw milk we get so I need some help with our ice cream. We had extra cream so we put it in our kitchenaid ice cream attachment. The flavor was great, but we noticed there was a substance in the ice cream that coated our tongues and teeth. I finally figured out it was butter fat, because it was on the spoon just like it does when I make butter. Did I REALLY freeze/churn my cream into Blueberry butter ice cream? Help please. If this is correct, how do I not do that.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

You just need to make it so you like it.

http://www.icecreamgeek.com/?p=113


> *Homemade ice cream* recipes often contain about *19%* butterfat. See my post about Making an Ice Cream Butterfat Calculator for more info.
> *Super-premium ice cream* contains about *14-16%* butterfat.
> *Premium ice cream* like Ben & Jerryâs and HÃ¤agen-Dazs is probably in the *12-14%* neighborhood.
> *Ice cream* in the U.S. has to contain at least *10%* butterfat according to the FDAâs regulations.
> ...


Too much milk, not enough sugar, not enough butterfat will make an ice cream with noticeable ice crystals. 
Homemade ice cream is so much fun!

It sounds like you just have too much butterfat, so add more milk.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I would like to be in the lab.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Bret said:


> I would like to be in the lab.


As a taste tester? 
Well me too.
I get dibs on salty caramel, dark chocolate, and butter pecan flavors.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> As a taste tester?
> Well me too.
> I get dibs on salty caramel, dark chocolate, and butter pecan flavors.


And I always go back for more. Always.


----------

